# Sassy had twins



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Our Sassy had twins this afternoon. Second time for her and first for us. Sassy is a Nigerian Dwarf and they are so small and cute. The black/white one is a boy and the brown/black/white one is a girl. What seems strange is the sire and dam both have blue eyes and these little ones have brown eyes. Will they change as they get older? Our grandsons watched because their momma came in case I needed her help. My 7 year old grandson couldn't get close enough when the babies came, but my 3 year old began to cry when her water gushed and didn't stop until I took him into the house after they were born. I asked him why he was crying and he said it was "because Sassy pooped animals.":crazy:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sassy pooped out some gorgeous goats 
Such cutie pies!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Awwwwwww they are adorable!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she pooped such cute babies!!! congrats to all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies for sure!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My whole family laughed at that! Poor little guy!

Adorable babies.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute as!!
:kidblue::kidblack::kidred::book:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweetness!!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Such little cutie poops!! 

(Hugs to the little one who cried. I'm sure it was a bit confusing, but a good life lesson to learn.)


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Too funny ! adorable kids


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

beautiful little babies


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

My three year old grandson is all smiles now that the trauma is over. He just loves watching the babies. He says momma "Sassy" crying out scared him. Says he won't cry next time. He's got a little time to get ready for next time. Our Nibbles is only 10 months old so we've got a couple months before letting her visit Sprocket ( our buck).
My children grew up in town so it is such a pleasure watching these boys grow up in the country. His seven year old brother has already seen a calf, puppies and now goats born. He went out to the pasture with the Ferrier and vet to look at our lame donkey's hoof. They love to help me chore. Just real homesteaders. Better than TV and video games any day. 
The twins two days old, momma (Sassy) and sire (Sprocket).


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness they're cute! and yes...i think all children need to be exposed to farm life, even if it's only for a little bit. i didn't grow up on a farm, but i remember we had hatched chicks in our classroom, go to autumn fairs, all that good stuff.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So darn cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to admit, last year was my very first kidding, and I started to cry with my doe because her crying out broke my heart too :laugh: So tell him to not feel bad


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

They are precious!! Congrats!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

they're awesome!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's so funny, and the babies are adorable. She pooped some cuties this time! Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! Beautiful babies and what a funny story! Hope the little guy gets over the shock!


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> LOL! Beautiful babies and what a funny story! Hope the little guy gets over the shock!


He is so elated over these babies. Yes, he is over the shock, this picture tells it all:


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

he's soo cute and the baby too!!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

that is the cutest picture pure goat baby love


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG too cute (hope your grandson isnt worried he is going to poop out goats) that is soooo funny.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Love those babies. How adorable.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

They are very cute love the pic with the little one and the baby


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Precious little ones, goat and human


----------

